# life is good



## thatswet (Oct 22, 2006)

Things haven't been going too well for me lately, but life is still good. Whether you live out your dreams or feel that you're not where you should be, that's all of little relative importance considering we're all so lucky to be alive, right?

Citraprolam= a godsend.. you know I didn't write this without it lol


----------



## ghostbutterflies (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, a lot of people overlook that they even exist. I'm glad I'm alive, even if life is rough for me.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Life is a good thing. And I'm not talking about anybody's particular life, but life in general. We are all so blessed to have life, to have food and shelter and health and opportunities for bettering ourselves. Our lives are really what we make of them.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, I agree Softy. I agree.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: re: life is good*



ghostbutterflies said:


> Yeah, a lot of people overlook that they even exist. I'm glad I'm alive, even if life is rough for me.


That's as real and simple as truth comes. If we can't apprecieate what we have, how can we expect to excel to the next level of life? I agree, with the poster of this thread, life is good. :nw Life is perspective.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, I had a moment of clarity recently and realized that life_ is_ good. Things could be much worse. I'm not that bad off, not really bad off at all when I look at the big picture.


----------



## chiz (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes! Life is good if we live it as it is. To think positive is always the answer to the problems that come in our lives, it does help. Well, trials are the ones that actually makes life good. Because of it, we learn, become stronger, and appreciate the goodness of life. 

Live life happily everyone!


----------

